# My New HK USP .40



## Tuckem33 (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm new to this forum and I'm also a new owner of an HK USP .40. This is my first gun, so I'm pretty excited. It's a slightly used gun, but I got it plus ammo for $550. I've been reading up on this and it's supposed to be a good deal. Any input on the value of the gun I purchased? Oh, and I'm going to be carrying this weapon in my vehicle. Is there a good holster to protect the gun from the inside of the glove box? Thank you guys in advance.


Also, I'd like to apologize. There is a similar post and I had not yet seen it at the time of this post. Please forgive me.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Great choice, try Optics Planet and Desantis for holster choices......JJ


----------



## ZeusApolloPatrol (Aug 27, 2012)

Congrats on the HK, warning, they are very addicting. I started out with a P2000 in 04 and now I have 10 of em.


----------



## Tuckem33 (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses. I will look at both and make a decision. 
I agree zeus. I am already addicted to it and have had it less than 24 hours. I haven't had the chance to shoot it much as I live out in the country and have no shooting range within a convenient driving distance. However, I did shoot about 25 rounds last night just to check it out. I was shaking and I was way off target so I'm working on fixing that as well.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Congrats,you got a great deal.A well worn one would go far that but a nice one with mags will pull in the $700 range.If you shoot a little low when you settle down it's somewhat normal,HK zeros in at 25 meters for a cover hold,the bullet should hit where the dot is.It's not that way for everybody but it is common for people that shoot other platforms.I shoot 1911s the most and the USP 45 really aggrevates it with the reduced recoil from the recoil spring guide rod design.I'm not changing how I grip a gun just for this gun so I just changed out the front sight.If you find the trigger doesn't smooth up and don't like it,the Match trigger is really nice.Enjoy,they are a very high quality and reliable gun.


----------



## Tuckem33 (Aug 27, 2012)

Also, i was shooting in the dark with no night sights so with just some headlights behind me so that could have been a reason behind the off shots. Thanks for the info on that trigger btw. I was wondering if the pull on the DA would loosen over time. I hope so because it's strong enough now that when i try to shoot my hand shakes and causes the sights to move.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Go to HKPRO and ask them about the DA trigger,I don't know the 9s and 40s.In the 45 you can get a mainspring that eases up the DA pull,like the Beretta 92 D spring.It may smooth up though with time if it hasn't been shot much,the concensus seems to be between 500-1000 rounds.Throw a snapcap in and shoot the idiots while watching American Guns.Leave the kids alone for now,they may have a chance still to make it.


----------

